# TP Link Router not broadcasting a wireless signal anymore!



## CheeD

I'm using Windows 7 with a TP Link router and an RCA cable modem. I only have a laptop and I had it set up so I had wireless on it, and was able to get wireless on my smartphone as well. All of a sudden the wireless stopped working and now I can only connect to the internet with the router plugged in to my laptop. I just updated my wireless driver and have tried the 192.168.0.1 thing so many times and nothing seems to work. I also exchanged my router for a new one and that worked for about a week and then stopped working again. This happened once before and it didn't work for a couple days and then I woke up one morning and it worked again. This is getting really frustrating and any help would be much appreciated! :banghead:


----------



## TheCyberMan

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Can you please follow the instructions in this sticky


----------



## CheeD

Is this a wired or wireless connection issue? Wireless



Who is your Internet Service Provider (ISP)? 
Teksavvy

What type of Broadband connection are you using? 
Cable

What is the exact Make and Model of your Modem, Router or Modem/Router 
Modem: RCA Router TP-Link WR740N

What is the Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software installed from the problematic computer -
Avast

Ipconfig
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\OWNER>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : OWNER-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2C-49-54-A0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-E0-84-9E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f15e:8b0d:a6e8:1e0f%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : March-14-13 1:13:10 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : March-14-13 3:13:27 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167780118
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-00-BF-E7-00-24-2C-49-54-A0

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FAA8BC6E-16F5-4D09-A649-38B8011739C9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D8E87928-C7FF-4CFD-A645-2F0846721F28}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:20d3:b05:e72b:761d(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20d3:b05:e72b:761d%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {6D122238-E6E2-43EE-8359-868CBAE3494F}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {6E904CCC-218C-495D-AC6C-CC50EE40D9D3}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\OWNER>


----------



## TheCyberMan

Can you also provide the xirrus screenshot from the sticky instructions also please?


----------



## CheeD

How do I attach a file to this?


----------



## TheCyberMan

Click *Go advanced* underneth reply box c
Click Paperclip
Click browse and navigate to saved screenshot location click open
Click upload and click down arrow and click on attachment and click submit.


----------



## CheeD




----------



## TheCyberMan

You have a weak signal at -78dbm that is why you are having issues.

Where is the computer in relation to the router is it in the same room, different rooms or different floors give us a idea of distance also?


*Edit: *Also please change your channel on the router to channel 1by going into the wireless settings.


----------



## CheeD

Its on the same table as the computer, I don't understand why it would be weak.


----------



## CheeD

My network doesn't even appear on the list of networks.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Sorry i did an edit on my last post try changing the channel on the router to channel 1 and if that is right next to the computer please move the router to about 6 to 8 feet away also and see if any difference.


----------



## CheeD

How do I change the channel?


----------



## CheeD

I can't move it that far away because the only way my internet works is if its plugged in to the router


----------



## CheeD

Ok changing the channel worked!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## TheCyberMan

Lets see an xirrus screenshot to confirm evrything is ok with the signal.

I will check back tomorrow and confirm with you.


----------

